
The most important design guideline (2014) [video] - fanf2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tg1ONG18H8
======
raldi
Anyone want to post the clickbait antidote?

~~~
teddyh
“Make interfaces easy to use correctly and hard to use incorrectly.”

~~~
ricc
And just to add one more clarification, 'interfaces' refers to both UIs and
APIs.

